# GB-55



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2022)

Less than a month away...
August 1 to December 4, 2022 *GB 55 "Mediterranean Theatre"*

This Group Build is for aircraft serving in the MTO of WW2. The area includes Greece, Italy, Gibraltar North Africa, Sicily, Malta, Crete, and the Middle East.

For starters my choices would be the bog standard Tamiya 1:48 Spitfire Mk.Vb Trop; in RCAFy markings of course. I need to locate a gun site which I borrowed to another Spitfire. I'll need to go through my spares





​Another option I have is the Tamiya 1:48 Fi. 156C Storch which will be in Italian service serving in Albania, 1942. I will be stealing shamelessly from Andy's build

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)

the pic source: Trop Spitfire Vb - Tamiya 1/48

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2022)

An awful lot going on there


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)

Yep...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2022)

Under-side colour repair on upper right roundel?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)

IMHO yes it does.


The Storch MM56631, 1 Gruppo Aviazione Coloniale, Libya




the source: File:Fieseler Fi 156.jpg - Wikimedia Commons

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 3, 2022)

Might be sticking my ore into this GB. Going to be away for a good five weeks of it, but will give it a go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2022)

And three pic more ..













the pic source: FIESLER FI 156 STORCH - page 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2022)

Both look like nice picks Geo. I must say the Storch kit is very nice, if not a bit finicky but it's definitely something you can handle. But then it would be great to see a 417 Sdn machine too.

Vic, it would fantastic to see you join a GB again and hope you do.

Me, I'll be away for half of August too so would not start something till later but I was thinking of converting my AM B-25 Doolittle Raider to a D-1 model representing "Dirty Gertie from Bizerte" per this thread: B-25C/D Exhaust Stub Question. That's if I can find a way to make the flame dampers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2022)

And in the end I settle on this as the first choice




​31st FG, 308th FS, HL✪R. This will cover the GB and my oddball fetish

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 3, 2022)

Was it something I said?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 4, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Under-side colour repair on upper right roundel?


Looks like they taped over the ejection ports for the .303s

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Jul 6, 2022)

I have a choice of three Italian kites- an Italeri Fiat CR.42, a Tauro Macchi MC.205 or a Smer Savoia-Marchetti SM.79.

I think I may do the CR.42, and do the MC.205 if I have time. I may need some help in finding suitable colour schemes- a Fiat CR.42 based at Gallarate in February 1944, and a Macchi MC.205, preferably operated by the Luftwaffe.
If I can't finish the Macchi, I may use that and/or the SM.79 for *GB 57 "WW2 Foreign Service"*. A few more of the planes flown by Hans-Werner Lerche.


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 8, 2022)

Well here's what I'm thinking.






I have several sets if decals for it and I'm looking at Fundekals P-38 set.

Several to select from but these two have caught my eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 8, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Less than a month away...
> August 1 to December 4, 2022 *GB 55 "Mediterranean Theatre"*
> 
> This Group Build is for aircraft serving in the MTO of WW2. The area includes Greece, Italy, Gibraltar North Africa, Sicily, Malta, Crete, and the Middle East.
> ...


I've got the Storch but eve since Andy's build I'm a but scared of it. But hey that's me!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

Donivanp said:


> Well here's what I'm thinking.
> 
> View attachment 676858
> 
> ...


Go for it


----------



## N4521U (Jul 10, 2022)

Seems I can never do "simple"!
So I have a Tamiya Mk.Vb, Not tropical!!!!!!
But.......... I want to do one of the First at Malta, the Blue ones to enter service with 126 Sqn.
They happen to be Tropical!!!!!!!!!!!!! This one, credit in the photo.




Update.................
I now have a Trop Vb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 10, 2022)

You might be able to pick up one for cheap on line if you look for it Bill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 10, 2022)

Cheapest one on eBay at the moment, in Downunder money









Tamiya 61035 1/48 Scale Model Aircraft Kit RAF Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VB Trop | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tamiya 61035 1/48 Scale Model Aircraft Kit RAF Supermarine Spitfire Mk.VB Trop at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 10, 2022)

Well done George. I've sent him a text just in case he is asleep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2022)

only thing i have is an A-20 Havoc, not sure i want to do another twin so soon, might see if i can pick something up


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2022)

hold the phone !

i also have an Italeri P-40 E/K that i can do as GA Jinx an early K with the fin fillet in mid stone / dark earth / azure blue of 112 sqn with a classic P-40 shark mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 11, 2022)

rochie said:


> only thing i have is an A-20 Havoc, not sure i want to do another twin so soon, might see if i can pick something up


Do it in maintenance with one engine off. See, no twin! Follow me for other GREAT IDEAS!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2022)

P-40 is good Karl.


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> P-40 is good Karl.


yeah but now need another subject as GA Jinx FR474 was actually a long tailed P-40 K or Kittyhawk III, kit is a short tail early "K" !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 11, 2022)

I did a short tailed K as Stocky Edward's HS-B of 260 Sqn.


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2022)

Kinda hoping to do another 112 sqn bird for my collection. 
Will look at options before deciding


----------



## rochie (Jul 11, 2022)

We might have a contender FR295 GA G was a short tailed P-40 with enlarged fin fillet and i have decals that match if my research is good !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2022)

Love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## PlasticHero (Jul 23, 2022)

On the Spit pic, I see that even though it looks very scruffy, the "black panel lines" are limited to the slipstream of the exhaust and no streaks behind the guns. The other things that need some shading are the flaps and ailerons. That is going to be my next hurdle and since I can't move my arm much, I've been watching a LOT of youtube model vids.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2022)

PlasticHero said:


> On the Spit pic, I see that even though it looks very scruffy, the "black panel lines" are limited to the slipstream of the exhaust and no streaks behind the guns. The other things that need some shading are the flaps and ailerons. That is going to be my next hurdle and since I can't move my arm much, I've been watching a LOT of youtube model vids.


The black panel lines that you are seeing in the exhaust area are shadows from the armour plate covering the fuel tank. This plate stood proud of the surrounding sheet metal but not much. It may indeed be accentuated by exhaust stains.







Smoke stains behind the guns are often exaggerated by modelers (me included) and I've been telling myself to tone it down on recent builds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 23, 2022)

I swore I would not do it again............. but I yam olde!
So two........... one............. two Mk.VbT's for this build.
One, Bluey as arrived at Malta from the USS WASP into126 Sqn.
Two, as flown in cammo same Sqn.
One Tamiya and one Hasegawa.
"Should be easy.............. two same builds cepting for exterior colours?
Yes? 
Tel me YES!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 23, 2022)

N4521U said:


> I swore I would not do it again............. but I yam olde!
> So two........... one............. two Mk.VbT's for this build.
> One, Bluey as arrived at Malta from the USS WASP into126 Sqn.
> Two, as flown in cammo same Sqn.
> ...


"Oh" go on then!......................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

Touter me titties aye aye captain hoist your sail and follow the way of the Spitfires.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 24, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Touter me titties aye aye captain hoist your sail and follow the way of the Spitfires.


Way hay and blow the man down?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 24, 2022)

Arrrrrrrr, tis done then mateyyyyy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 24, 2022)

Well shiver me tembers, I think I see a one eyed peg legend Spitfire on thy deck. Aaarrrggg!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 24, 2022)

Too early maties International Talk Like a Pirate Day - Wikipedia

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Jul 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Too early maties International Talk Like a Pirate Day - Wikipedia


Aw shucks. But we gotta practice right. It's barnical bill the sailor.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Too early maties International Talk Like a Pirate Day - Wikipedia


Well you wont be a pirate waiting to that day now would you? Shiver me whiskers and down the hatch ye go.


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 24, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> Too early maties International Talk Like a Pirate Day - Wikipedia


I already had the date written down.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 24, 2022)

I just want to talk like a Pirate!!!!
We are getting way off topic........


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2022)

Crap. Crap. Crap. Crap. I was going to go back to the Tamiya Mk.Vb boxing as there are less parts total than in the Eduard Mk.VIII cockpit. The reason being, knock off the first quickly and then take my time with the Eduard kit and I also wanted to try that really messed up camo. I was looking for a photo showing the left side of AN⦾V and found out that Tamiya and therefore everyone else has the serial number BR487 wrong.





​BR470 was also listed as a likely aircraft. There is also a photo of it but the history doesn't jibe





​I may go through the 417 Squadron ORBs but for now, its back to the Mk.VIII


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2022)

Don't quote me but I seem to recall that all or part if 417 sqn was attached to 601 squadron for a time. Off to the book I just finished reading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 1, 2022)

I await..........................


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 1, 2022)

Fingers crossed for you Geo.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I await..........................



Sorry, got sidetracked. Will look after supper ad report back.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2022)

Looking for the Code of Mk.VbT, EP310, lost with pilot 1942.
This will be my second build. From what I understand in '42
the Code was V*??
Sqn codes used, WIKI
UN Allocated April - September 1939
V Jun 1942 - Dec 1942
*(Although the MK*? code was used as early as Aug '42!)*
MK Dec 1942 -Mar 1943
5J Apr 1944 - Apr 1946

Exert from another forum;
_G.G. Davidson moved to 401 sqn at Biggin Hill in September,1942, but soon after volunteered to go
overseas to 126 sqn at Luqa, Malta. On 14-11-42 while on a sweep to Sicily and Tunis was shot down off
Pantelleria in Spitfire Vb(T), EP310 and listed MIA._


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2022)

fubar57 said:


> I await..........................



Sorry Geo, brain fart. I must have been confused with another squadron. I recently finished "The Tumbling Sky" by Hugh Halliday and there was a reference in there of pilots of one RCAF squadron being temporarily assigned for a time to serve with one or more RAF units but it seems it was not 417.


----------



## Totalize (Aug 6, 2022)

Contemplating jumping in on this Group Build. Don't know what to build though.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 6, 2022)

How about a B-25. 😂

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2022)

Totalize said:


> Contemplating jumping in on this Group Build. Don't know what to build though.


Not sure we can help with your dilemma unless we come over and look through your stash.


----------



## Totalize (Aug 6, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Not sure we can help with your dilemma unless we come over and look through your stash.


Yea, I have to take a look.


----------



## PlasticHero (Aug 11, 2022)

It's more fun to look through the model shop's stash.


----------



## Totalize (Aug 11, 2022)

Did a bit more perusing of the stashola. I think I am going to build the Tamiya P-38F/G. This GB is fast becoming a USAAF GP love in.

Here's the bird I think would look cool. The Sad Sack flown by Lt. Roland O. Leeman. I like the Red Nose version. Expected Start date would be Beginning of September.

View attachment 681564

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 11, 2022)

Lovely aircraft, great choice.


----------



## Totalize (Aug 12, 2022)

Vic Balshaw said:


> Lovely aircraft, great choice.


Thanks Vic!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2022)

Looking forward to it Dave.


----------



## le_steph40 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hello,

I think/hope to participate in this GB... My first choice would be Spitfire Vc BR323 "T-S" or BR173 "T-D" flown by Canadian Ace G. F. Beurling during early July 1942 (BR323) and mid- October (BR173).

But the problem is the lack of certainty regarding camo scheme... These 2 aircraft were convoyed on HMS Eagle and there are too much options regarding camo; original tropical scheme DE/MS/Sky S or Sky blue, original tropical scheme painted over with temperate sea scheme, original tropical scheme painted over with USN blue(s), original tropical scheme painted over only on the MS, original tropical scheme painted overwith EDSG, etc...
Another choice is possible: Spitfire Vc BR301 "UF-S" flown by G. F. Beurling late in July 1942. This aircraft was conyoyed on USS Wasp and was originally delivered to 601 Sqn. 249 Sqn took over this aircraft when 601 Sqn was retired from operations and it seems that she kept the 601 Sqn code UF... Maybe less options regarding camo scheme of this aircraft; it seems that the option of a original tropical scheme painted over with USN Blue Grey is the most probable...
If I had to jump into this "Spitfire Vc" project, here are my choices:
- BR173/BR323 with original tropical scheme partially or overall painted over with EDSG
- BR301 with original tropical scheme overall painted with USN Blue Grey.

But other options for this GB are Spitfire VIII JF472 "ZX-J" flown by American Ace L. C. Wade, P-51D Mustang SN44-15459 "HL-B" flown by American Ace J. J. Voll, Bf 109Es flown by German Ace H. Ihlefeld or simply an Hurricane I flown by British Ace W. Vale...

As you can see, I ask myself many questions... Maybe too many...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 18, 2022)

As you say Steph, far too many options but whatever you choose will be a build worth watching.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2022)

I agree with Vic.


----------

